# squirting



## jetzon (Mar 16, 2015)

i have tried everything i know to do to get my wife to squirt and have not been able too . im hoping someone on here will suggest something maybe i havnt tried .


----------



## seattle_stranger (Nov 4, 2014)

Can't force it. She's gotta be in literally the perfect aroused state of mind, and even so, her body still might not be capable.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

When I was in college I had a rare VHS that featured this phenomenon. All the guys on the hall freaked out when they saw it!!!!! Now a days with everything on the internet it is as if "squirting" is not only completely normal, but apparently it is also as easy as 123ABC that everyone can do it unless you are a moron or something.

Wonder what changed since sex has been around since the beginning of time? How come there is not a chapter on squirting in the Kamasutra? Some say the kamasutra refers to it often while scholars might site:

_In ancient India, the Kamasutra, which dates to 200-400 A.D., speaks of "female semen" that "falls continually."_​
Ummm... yes that sounds like it! :scratchhead:


----------



## Marriedwithdogs (Jan 29, 2015)

badsanta said:


> When I was in college I had a rare VHS that featured this phenomenon. All the guys on the hall freaked out when they saw it!!!!! Now a days with everything on the internet it is as if "squirting" is not only completely normal, but apparently it is also as easy as 123ABC that everyone can do it unless you are a moron or something.
> 
> Wonder what changed since sex has been around since the beginning of time? How come there is not a chapter on squirting in the Kamasutra? Some say the kamasutra refers to it often while scholars might site:
> 
> ...


And I bet with editing they make it look as easy as 123ABC. OP Ever heard of enema bottles being inserted into the vagina full of water, or editing at just the right time to make it look normal, or the man pushing on the woman's bladder? 

Why isnt your wife's dry orgasm good enough for you?


----------



## QuietSoul (Feb 11, 2012)

I think sometimes guys take porn to seriously and get these ideas of what is "normal" or common for women during sex. I have never squirted but if my H pressured me to I would just feel inadequate and like I wasn't enough. Becsuse it will probably never happen in my life.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

*Eureka!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Run a garden hose through your bedroom window 
Give your wife the sprayer nozzle
Have her blindfold you

See if that works and let me know? I tried that with my wife and ended up soaking wet with her squirting everywhere before I could even get my pants off! It was amazing!!!!!!


----------



## kc2 (Feb 13, 2015)

Okay... I'm going out on a limb here. I haven't posted on anything except my own in the infidelity section, but I understand the OP's desire to want to do this for his wife. It is a high - a reward - but something that he cannot do for her.

I do have the ability to do this. Please read that again, *I* have the ability to do this. If my mindset is not there, I can't. I have to feel utterly and completely secure, have enough direct stimulation, and my breathing has to be slowed. Most women breathe faster when they get close to orgasm. It is imperative that the breathing is extremely slowed to allow the orgasm to not be reactionary... but rather, proactionary, which allows the squirting (female cumming) to take place. 

Look, here's the deal... I ONLY learned about this because my husband chose to cheat on me for years and deprived me of, well, a lot. So, being that I'm highly sexual, I researched and learned about a lot of things on my own. I stumbled upon tantric sex, which can be viewed as 'way out there,' but it DOES have merit when it comes to understanding breathing, energy displacement, and levels of heightened sexual awareness. For that, I'm grateful for the time I took, personally, to understand my own body. 

So this is what I would say... If you wife wants to do that, she will put forth the necessary work to do so. It's not about you. You help by loving her, making her feel like she is the most amazing thing you ever touched, taking the time to allow her reach maximum "heighten-ness" (for most women, this is at least 20 minutes of direct clit or area stimulation), and knowing and understanding her g-spot and how that relates to her reactions. Basically, learn her. See if this is something SHE wants, if not, drop it. No sense in making her feel like she can't do something you want. That won't achieve anything positive. 

I don't know if I was any help... but squirting is not a myth. It isn't necessary for good sex, but it certainly changes the dynamics of it. 

The downfall, because, yeah, there is at least one that I know of... it could make her be more wet when she gets excited. She will be able to conjure up wetness that could be a turn-off for some men. I'm only saying that because it does change the way a woman gets excited, because she will have retrained her mind's & body's reactions to stimulation.

I find it refreshing that you want to please your wife in this way, but just know, most of this relies on her.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Ladies correct me if i'm wrong, but I don't think most(all?) women squirt even with fantastic orgasm.

My wife gushes, but doesn't squirt. A previous g.f. would spray, but not squirt. The reason I say that is because when I would feel the spray on the palm of my hand. there was no mistaking. it was very distinctive.


----------



## shesgone (Feb 4, 2011)

jetzon said:


> i have tried everything i know to do to get my wife to squirt and have not been able too . im hoping someone on here will suggest something maybe i havnt tried .


OP, I think it is more of her mindset than your abilities. If she doesn't want to, is holding back, or feels forced, I don't think it will happen. 

My wife squirts just about everytime we have sex or I go down on her using my tounge and fingers. 

I think it has to do more with trust, and her ability to fully release and not hold back at all.

It is awsome to see her have such uncontrollable orgasms and she may squirt one small time or she may squirt uncontrollably for 10 minutes it seams. 
I find it a huge turnon, but she hasn't always done this.


----------

